# Broker for trading US stock/ETF options?



## N money (6 January 2015)

Hey Traders

I know this is an old question but wanting to trade us stock/etf options from Australia in 2015,
any advice on which broker to go with?? only make around 3/4 trades a week on short term
trending.

Thanks......


----------



## Ariyahn2011 (6 January 2015)

OptionsXpress IMO.


----------



## hhse (6 January 2015)

I use etrade.

At the moment I'm paying $8 + 0.75 per contract.

Regards,

Henry


----------



## N money (7 January 2015)

Hi Traders

Thanks for your help guys greatly appreciated.....From what I've read, some good reviews and lots of bad ones
about these brokers.....Have you guys had any bad experiences with these broker?? how long have you been using
there services?? & finally are they chess sponsored??
sorry about all the questions.....

Thanks...:0)


----------



## hhse (8 January 2015)

I use U.S etrade, so I don't think so. I haven't had any issues with them.


I will change brokers though - will explore the route of trading through a set-up company through IB. 

If I can get margin under that structure, I will be 100% switching. In the new year, because of the frequency I've been trading in & out of my positions, commissions is currently sitting at 20% of my profits. I need IB commission levels to bring this down to <5%.

At end of day, it depends on your strategy and your requirement as a trader.


----------



## CanOz (8 January 2015)

hhse said:


> I use U.S etrade, so I don't think so. I haven't had any issues with them.
> 
> 
> I will change brokers though - will explore the route of trading through a set-up company through IB.
> ...




From what I've heard, if you're selling options IB won't be the cheapest...just a heads up. Optionsexpress, from what I've heard, is cheaper when it comes to selling.


----------



## hhse (8 January 2015)

CanOz said:


> From what I've heard, if you're selling options IB won't be the cheapest...just a heads up. Optionsexpress, from what I've heard, is cheaper when it comes to selling.




From what I am seeing, IB is easily below $5. I don't see rates from Optionsexpress at these prices, if I'm missing something let me know because I'd be more than happy to go with Option Express.


----------



## Ariyahn2011 (8 January 2015)

hhse said:


> I use etrade.
> 
> At the moment I'm paying $8 + 0.75 per contract.
> 
> ...




Etrade US no longer taking any more Australian applications last time I enquired.


----------



## N money (8 January 2015)

Hi Traders

Have been checking out some brokers and am finding it hard to get a straight answer about chess sponsored.
so wanting to know if any of you guys have been having the same issues?? Etrade, option house and option express
look like the cheaper alternative for trading international options compared to Australian brokers...
Any thoughts......

Thanks....:0)


----------



## hhse (8 January 2015)

Ariyahn2011 said:


> Etrade US no longer taking any more Australian applications last time I enquired.




Application still there mate. Etrade.com. They will redirect you to asia/hk and you sign up there.


Regards,

Henry


----------



## jimmmaaay (31 January 2015)

N money said:


> Hi Traders
> 
> Have been checking out some brokers and am finding it hard to get a straight answer about chess sponsored.
> so wanting to know if any of you guys have been having the same issues?? Etrade, option house and option express
> ...




maybe because chess is only for asx clearing? barking up the wrong tree there, that's why youre finding it hard.  

cheapest and best brokers for that are IB, and then optionsxpress.


----------



## N money (4 March 2015)

Hi Traders,

Thanks for the response jimmmaaay, makes more senses now but surly online discount brokers also have
some king of safety net for our money ??our money  being held in an account that may or may not be in your name?? who do you trade with?? and how are you finding the service in general ??

Thanks.....:0)


----------



## toproblem (10 March 2015)

N money said:


> Hi Traders,
> 
> Thanks for the response jimmmaaay, makes more senses now but surly online discount brokers also have
> some king of safety net for our money ??our money  being held in an account that may or may not be in your name?? who do you trade with?? and how are you finding the service in general ??
> ...




im trading with ib right now, the account isnt a pool account of course . more 10k in binary/forex.


----------

